# Vsftpd + PHP = S.O.S



## sterndi (13. April 2004)

Hi Leute !

Ich habe jetzt mysql apache php und vstpd zum laufen gebracht.
So jetzt habe ich ein kleines bzw groses Problem.
Ich checks einfach net.

Ich lade ein HTML File rauf und ich kann die CHMOD einstellen.
Ich lade ein TXT File rauf und ich kann die CHMOD einstellen.
Alles geht.

Bis auf php da kommt die fehlermeldung im totalcommander:
Kann Attribute von entfernten Dateien nicht ändern!

IE about FTP sagt:
550 Site CHMOD command failed.

bitte um eure Hilfe.

Ich verwende Suse 9.0 + vsftpd


----------



## mathiu (13. April 2004)

soweit ich das erkennen kann, hat das nichts mit dem PHP-File zu tun..kann eigentlich nicht, weil linux datei-endungen sowieso nicht interessiert ..

was hat denn das php-file für Berechtigungen im moment und wem gehört es..
unterscheidet sich das ganze von den html- und txt-files, bevor du sie geändert hast


----------



## sterndi (13. April 2004)

*danke*

okay ich habe das problem gelöst ich habe die home directory um einen ordner geändert und schon gings 

thx a lot


----------

